# Camshafts



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

Anyone know the specs of the jwt cam for the ga16? I've found somebody who's going to custom grind me some cams (under duress) and the guy needs the complete specs of the cam.

Here's the only info I've found so far: (from older threads)
Quote: 
Wow! Intake lift vs. Exhaust lift. Very bad exhaust cam. 


Intake: .342" valve lift - 208* duration @ .050"
Exhaust: .312" valve lift - 196* duration @ .050"

Lobe separation angle is 115.5* (static). It changes due to the variable cam timing during engine operation.

Quote: (from different site)

S1 BILLET CAMS 91-99 GA16DE .345" LIFT /263 DEG DURATION. USES STOCK SPRINGS. GOOD IDLE, EXCELLENT TORQUE CURVE. (/quote)

Im assuming these "S1" cams are jwt? Do both intake and exhaust have the same duration and lift? Is lobe separation same as stock? 

Thanks in advance!

(Off topic)
I got the idea after reading through old threads and other sites (mainly Sentra.net thru web archive). Although not initially my plan to actually do the mods as my Sentra has the ga16dne, but what the heck! 

I haven't finalized my plan but here's an idea:
*all comparisons made with b13 DE

-The DNE has a bigger throttle body than the DE, but it's vertically mounted. Only available intake is short ram... Might be able to turn it to cai though.
- B13 intake manifold would fit, but needs rewire. 

-O2 sensor, egr, and cat not present. Easier/cheaper to make exhaust perhaps? Mandrel bent 4-2-1 headers 1.5" primary, 1.75 secondary, 2" out (idea from another older thread) crush bent "cat-back", or maybe "axle back" since no cat. Will be made (again under duress) by a local shop. Might be able to wire universal O2 if the ecu is prepared for it though

-SR20 MAF actually works without any issues/ecu mods, just needs a different harness. Not that it actually matters.

-no variable valve timing, only solution would be to fit a b13 DE head or the later b14 DE head (yr 99-01) 
-ecu tune may be impossible here
-oversize valves, from a Honda maybe? 
-lightened flywheel

[not on budget]
-found someone who has a serdi machine, 3 angle valve job
-head port n polish, would be under duress as the ass I talked to thinks it's silly to port the DNE and would just be a waste of his time and his flow tester (damn Honduh head porting guy)
-manifold extrude home (waaay out of budget, would be under duress, damn Honduh guy)

Edit: might've been a better idea to post this in the naturally aspirated section...


----------

